#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос об Алмазном Пути.

## Дзмитрий

Вопрос об Алмазном Пути.

Добрый день! У меня вопрос представителям Алмазного Пути. Подскажите пожалуйста, какие тантры принято практиковать в Вашей группе. Какие тантрические посвящения (ванги, дженанги) передаёт Оле Нидал или другие учителя. Спасибо.

----------


## Ирина

http://www.buddhism.ru/practice/ourpath.php
http://www.buddhism.ru/mahamudra/
http://www.buddhism.ru/shop/meditations.php
Также от нашего Ламы мы получаем практику Пхова.
Посвящения мы получаем от наших тибетских учителей, можно посмотреть на разлиных сайтах.

----------


## Дзмитрий

Ага спасибо за информазию. Но мой вопрос несколько более практический что-ли. И в ваших ссылках я на него ответа не нашёл. Kакие ванги передаёт Оле Нидал или другие учителя АП?   Kстати Пхова как классифизируется ?ето танрическое посвящение ? или как? Спасибо

----------


## andykh

> Ага спасибо за информазию. Но мой вопрос несколько более практический что-ли. И в ваших ссылках я на него ответа не нашёл. Kакие ванги передаёт Оле Нидал или другие учителя АП?   Kстати Пхова как классифизируется ?ето танрическое посвящение ? или как? Спасибо


Вангов в классическом тибетском понимании Оле Нидал не даёт. Лунги даёт.
Другие учителя АП, например, Е.С Кармапа или Шамарпа дают традиционные ванги. Но тут можно спорить, "принадлежат ли они к АП" в формальном смысле. 
Пхова по сути является и "тантрическим" и "посвящением", но является ли она "посвящением" по форме, зависит от того, что вы понимаете под словом "посвящение". Затрудняюсь подобрать термин. Гом-лунг?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вангов в классическом тибетском понимании Оле Нидал не даёт. Лунги даёт.
> Другие учителя АП, например, Е.С Кармапа или Шамарпа дают традиционные ванги. Но тут можно спорить, "принадлежат ли они к АП" в формальном смысле. 
> Пхова по сути является и "тантрическим" и "посвящением", но является ли она "посвящением" по форме, зависит от того, что вы понимаете под словом "посвящение". Затрудняюсь подобрать термин. Гом-лунг?


Пхова-это не посвящение, а йога стадии завершения. Она не может быть посвящением " по форме", независимо от чьего-либо понимания. Посвящение- ванг кур- дословно передача силы- обычно оформляется ритуально. Посвящение Будды Амитабы иногда может предшествовать пхове.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ага спасибо за информазию. Но мой вопрос несколько более практический что-ли. И в ваших ссылках я на него ответа не нашёл. Kакие ванги передаёт Оле Нидал или другие учителя АП?   Kстати Пхова как классифизируется ?ето танрическое посвящение ? или как? Спасибо


В карма кагью пхова относится к 6-ти Учениям Наропы-т.е. к стадии завершения с признаками.

----------


## Гьялцен

> ,  зависит от того, что вы понимаете под словом "посвящение". Затрудняюсь подобрать термин. Гом-лунг?


Посвящение -абхишека на санскрите -"помазание". Ритуальная часть воспроизводит  индийскую церемонию возведения царевича на трон, когда его голову поливали освященной водой из сосуда, после чего царевич получал все властные полномочия. На тантрическом посвящении мы получаем благодаря схожей церемонии уполномачивание божества, отсюда тибетское название - ванг кур- передача силы.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Другие учителя АП, например, Е.С Кармапа или Шамарпа дают традиционные ванги. Но тут можно спорить, "принадлежат ли они к АП" в формальном смысле.


Нечего тут спорить, к АП ни не относятся. У Шамара Ринпоче - своя организация Дагпо Кагью, а АП- это организация Ламы Оле. Вагид, переводчик Оле, рассказывал, что в Швеции, кажется в Стокгольме, несколько лет назад открылся центр Оле, но оказывается, по соседству в квартале уже был центр Шамара Ринпоче. У многих лам на западе давно существуют свои центры, под определенными названиями.

----------


## Ирина

> Нечего тут спорить, к АП ни не относятся. У Шамара Ринпоче - своя организация Дагпо Кагью, а АП- это организация Ламы Оле. Вагид, переводчик Оле, рассказывал, что в Швеции, кажется в Стокгольме, несколько лет назад открылся центр Оле, но оказывается, по соседству в квартале уже был центр Шамара Ринпоче. У многих лам на западе давно существуют свои центры, под определенными названиями.


А ежели наоборот - АП относится  к традиции Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма, духовный глава  -  ЕС 17-й Кармапа Тринлей Тхайе Дордже, который найден и признан подлинным перерождением Кармапы Кюнзигом Шамаром Ринпоче, вторым после Кармапы лицом в линии Карма Кагью.
Так лучше ?! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Дзмитрий, а вы чё к нам в гости собрались или  Оле  вас заинтересовал? Нас  многие к нетрадиционным относят, так что будьте осмотрительны.  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Дзмитрий

> А ежели наоборот - АП относится  к традиции Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма, духовный глава  -  ЕС 17-й Кармапа Тринлей Тхайе Дордже, который найден и признан подлинным перерождением Кармапы Кюнзигом Шамаром Ринпоче, вторым после Кармапы лицом в линии Карма Кагью.
> Так лучше ?!
> 
> Дзмитрий, а вы чё к нам в гости собрались или  Оле  вас заинтересовал? Нас  многие к нетрадиционным относят, так что будьте осмотрительны.


Понимаете в чём дело, я просто хотел узнать то о чём спросил, и всё. Точка :Smilie:  Не хочу чтоб тема переросла в очередной спор про Кармап или кто традиционней. Почему спросил? Вспомнил просто, как мне знакомый "алмазнопутеец" сообщил года 4 назад, что Оле Нидал якобы не рекомендует своим ученикам посещать тантрические посвящения, так как они могут плохо повлиять на психику. "По чём купил , по том и продаю" :Smilie:  Вот и поинтересовался в какие тантры посвящаются в АП, у кого и посвящаются ли вообще.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Понимаете в чём дело, я просто хотел узнать то о чём спросил, и всё. Точка Не хочу чтоб тема переросла в очередной спор про Кармап или кто традиционней. Почему спросил? Вспомнил просто, как мне знакомый "алмазнопутеец" сообщил года 4 назад, что Оле Нидал якобы не рекомендует своим ученикам посещать тантрические посвящения, так как они могут плохо повлиять на психику. "По чём купил , по том и продаю" Вот и поинтересовался в какие тантры посвящаются в АП, у кого и посвящаются ли вообще.


В нашем сообществе тоже "тележников" хватает  :Smilie: ). На самом деле Оле говорит, что в посвящениях принимать участие можно, но только предварительно убедившись, что это посвящение не связано с обетом делать практику на будда-аспект посвящения. Иначе, например, мы примем участие в 10-20 посвящениях, и хотя бы половина из них  окажутся с обетом, то сами понимаете  :Smilie: ). Резюмируя,  если мы получаем посвящения только как благословение, то полный вперед. А если с обетами практики, то будьте готовы держать обеты  :Smilie: !

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Нечего тут спорить, к АП ни не относятся. У Шамара Ринпоче - своя организация Дагпо Кагью, а АП- это организация Ламы Оле.
> ...
> У многих лам на западе давно существуют свои центры, под определенными названиями.


 Позвольте, но я читал, что ещё в отсутствии XVII Тулку Кармапы Оле попросил Шамара принять духовное руководство над центрами Карма Кагью, и ринпоче согласился.
Уточните пожалуйста, что значит "свои центры Лам"? И что значит "АП - это организация Ламы Оле"?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Позвольте, но я читал, что ещё в отсутствии XVII Тулку Кармапы Оле попросил Шамара принять духовное руководство над центрами Карма Кагью, и ринпоче согласился.
> Уточните пожалуйста, что значит "свои центры Лам"? И что значит "АП - это организация Ламы Оле"?


Все центры в мире, основанные Ламой Оле, имеют официальное название "Буддийский Центр Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города ..." Сейчас их более 500. Эти центры в своих странах объединены в Ассоциации. Единой организации "Алмазный Путь", как и самого официального названия "Алмазный Путь" не существует.
До нахождения Е.С. 17 Кармапы Тхайе Дордже центры, основанные Ламой Оле, находились под духовным руководством Шамара Ринпоче, сечас они под духовным руководством Е.С. 17 Кармапы Тхайе Дордже. Но под духовным руководством Е.С. 17 Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, помимо центров, основанных Ламой Оле, существует еще больше 100 центров (можно познакомиться на www.karmapa.org), основанных другими ламами школы Карма Кагью, в т.ч. Шамаром Ринпоче

----------


## Кагьюпа

> Оле попросил Шамара принять духовное руководство над центрами Карма Кагью, и ринпоче согласился.
> Уточните пожалуйста, что значит "свои центры Лам"? И что значит "АП - это организация Ламы Оле"?


Центры Шамара Ринпоче называются Bodhipath. Центры Дагпо учреждены Ламой Гендюном Ринпоче, которго Его Св. 16-й Кармапа направил в Европу, чтобы дать возможность людям получить чистые учения Дхармы, и Карма Кагью в частности. 
Насчет АП и его духовного руководства, посмотрите об "официальной позиции" в их учредительных документах. 
Лама Оле так описал мне свою позицию (разговор был личный), когда я сказал ему, что, на мой взгляд, в России, в силу наших культурных и исторических особенностей, мы можем напрямую получать учения от тибетских лам, и нет необходимости адаптировать учения на Западный манер. На что Лама Оле сказал, буквально:"Я знаю, и я этого здесь (т.е. в России) не хочу".
В ходе того же разговора Лама Оле сказал:"Я хочу, чтобы в моих центрах учили только те, кто следует тому, что я хочу" (разговор шёл об адекватности и чистоте учений).

Каждый делает свой выбор сам.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Лама Оле так описал мне свою позицию (разговор был личный), когда я сказал ему, что, на мой взгляд, в России, в силу наших культурных и исторических особенностей, мы можем напрямую получать учения от тибетских лам, и нет необходимости адаптировать учения на Западный манер. На что Лама Оле сказал, буквально:"Я знаю, и я этого здесь (т.е. в России) не хочу".
> В ходе того же разговора Лама Оле сказал:"Я хочу, чтобы в моих центрах учили только те, кто следует тому, что я хочу" (разговор шёл об адекватности и чистоте учений).


Вы *ручаетесь* за дословность цитат и уверены что вместе с цитатами передаете весь контекст разговора?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Модератор, Вам не кажется, что начался оффтоп со вполне предсказуемым продолжением и завершением  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> "Я знаю, и я этого здесь (т.е. в России) не хочу".
> ...
> "Я хочу, чтобы в моих центрах учили только те, кто следует тому, что я хочу"


Humain, trop humain...

Что касается духовного руководства Кюзинга Шамара Ринпоче:

Письмо Ламы Оле из Карма Гёна:


> Карма Гён, Испания,
> 10 июня 1992 года.
> 
> Нашим Почтенным Держателям Линии
> для передачи Его Святейшеству Шамарпе
> 
> [текст письма]
> 
> *От имени центров Карма Кагью во всём мире под руководством Его Святейшества Шамарпы, Топги Ринпоче и администрации Румтека.*
> ...


Цитата из письма Ламы Оле, в котором выражается поддержка Шамарпе:


> ... *Пока у нас не будет Кармапы, которого могут принять все, мы передаём наши центры во всём мире под руководство Кюзинга Шамарпы.* ...


Если я правильно понимаю ситуацию, на текущий момент дела обстоят именно так.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Если я правильно понимаю ситуацию, на текущий момент дела обстоят именно так.


На текущий момент все центры переданы под духовное руководство Е.С. 17 Кармапы Тхайе Дордже (см. www.karmapa.org)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Кармапа уже "вошёл в силу"?

И, в любом случае, как понимать концепцию "центры такого-то Ламы"? Я понимаю концепцию "одна из малых школ Кагью" (различие в расстановке акцентов в практике), но я не понимаю, что может значить "центр такого-то Ламы" кроме того, что такой-то Лама его открыл. Какой ещё смысл присутствует в понятии "центры такого-то Ламы"??

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Кармапа уже "вошёл в силу"?


Я не знаком с критериями "вхождения в силу"  :Smilie: . Наверное есть какие-то, да?
Что касается личного опыта, то когда мне посчастливилось участвовать в Махакала-пудже с Кармапой Тхае Дордже в греческих Черных Горах, то я многое происшедшее и сейчас не до конца осознаю, настолько всё было сильным

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Кармапа уже "вошёл в силу"


У вас в "традиции" в имени Кармапы ошибка  :Smilie: , правильно Тхайе

----------


## Кагьюпа

> Вы *ручаетесь* за дословность цитат и уверены что вместе с цитатами передаете весь контекст разговора?


За дословность ручаюсь. Место и время этого разговора: январь 1997 года, Москва, Центр АП на Бочвара. Я специально в скобках указывал контекст.
У нас было ещё после этого пара разговоров с Ламой Оле. Последний был в Калимпонге, в феврале 2002. Так или иначе это было всё об одном. Буддизм (и Карма Кагью в частности) и Алмазный Путь (учения Ламы Оле). Я также обсуждал эту тему, помимо Его Св. Гьялва Кармапы и Шамара Ринпоче, с несколькими ведущими ламами Карма Кагью, бывшими рядом с Его Св. 16-м Гьялва Кармапой.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Оппа... Лажа )))
исправил.

----------


## Alex

По-моему, никакого оффтопика нет. Человек интересуется, насколько центры Оле Нидала связаны с Шамаром Ринпоче, ему отвечают. При этом ситупинцы тихо молчат, поскольку вопрос "внутришамарпинский".

Кстати, не лишне будет "отделить мух от котлет". Вопросы о двух Кармапах и об "Алмазном пути" Оле Нидала на самом деле очень слабо связаны. И если первый лучшее вообще не обсуждать (в конце концов, вопрос о том, кто "всамделишный" Кармапа - это вопрос веры), то второй - ИМХО, вполне открытый (разумеется, без взаимных наездов и оскорблений). Но решать, конечно, модераторам.

ЗЫ: Кстати, ИМХО, неплохой идеей будет назначить в кагьюпинский подраздел двух модераторов - ситупинца и шамарпинца.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> но я не понимаю, что может значить "центр такого-то Ламы" кроме того, что такой-то Лама его открыл. Какой ещё смысл присутствует в понятии "центры такого-то Ламы"??


еще это означает, что данный лама не только основал, но и еще поддерживает этот центр в плане передачи Учения и методов. Других смыслов я не знаю)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> По-моему, никакого оффтопика нет. Человек интересуется, насколько центры Оле Нидала связаны с Шамаром Ринпоче, ему отвечают. При этом ситупинцы тихо молчат, поскольку вопрос "внутришамарпинский".


если вы внимательно посмотрите в начало темы, то увидите:
"Вопрос об Алмазном Пути.
Добрый день! У меня вопрос представителям Алмазного Пути. Подскажите пожалуйста, какие тантры принято практиковать в Вашей группе. Какие тантрические посвящения (ванги, дженанги) передаёт Оле Нидал или другие учителя. Спасибо."

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

я еще раз повторю, такой организации как "Алмазный Путь" Оле Нидала" *не существует*!

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Я не знаком с критериями "вхождения в силу" . Наверное есть какие-то, да?


Про "вхождение в силу" я узнал, когда спросил в Карма Кагью, почему мы не медитируем на 17-го Кармапу. Компетентный ответ: "Он ещё не вошёл в силу ... Он сам просил пока ещё не медитировать на него".
Про критерии "вхождения в силу" могу лишь догадываться. Полагаю, полнота традиционного образования, где-то ещё писалось про необходимый для исполнения функций Кармапы набор передач. Может быть, ещё что-то -- я не знаю.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я также обсуждал эту тему, помимо Его Св. Гьялва Кармапы и Шамара Ринпоче, с несколькими ведущими ламами Карма Кагью, бывшими рядом с Его Св. 16-м Гьялва Кармапой.


А если не секрет, что на эту тему сказали Е.С 17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже и Шамарпа  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

[сам понял, что прогнал]

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Кстати, простите мне моё невежество -- а кто организовал малую школу Карма Кагью??


Слово "организовал" довольно смешно звучит  :Smilie: . Основателем школы Карма Кагью считается 1-й Кармапа Дюсум Кхьенпа

----------


## Kарма Дордже

А, ну да, я извиняюсь, думал одно, спросил другое, коряво получилось.
Попутал 8 подшкол Пагдру Кагью с четырьмя основными школами Кагьюпа (Баром, Пагдру, Цалпа и Карма). Бывает.

----------


## Alex

> если вы внимательно посмотрите в начало темы, то увидите:


На самом деле вопросы логично вытекают один из другого. Человек спросил, какие посвящения передает Нидал. Как выяснилось, никаких. Стало быть, посвящения получаются у кагьюпинских лам, высшими из которых в данной традиции являются Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче и Шамар Ринпоче. Следовательно, вполне закономерен вопрос об их взаимоотношениях с Нидалом.




> я еще раз повторю, такой организации как "Алмазный Путь" Оле Нидала" не существует!


На официальном сайте Шамара Ринпоче, в разделе "ссылки", указано (в самом низу): 


> Diamond Way Buddhism.
> http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/
> A huge resource full of dharma talks from Kagyu teachers, and links to the many centres *run by Lama Ole Nydahl.*

----------


## Kарма Дордже

И всё же, кто может, проясните ситуацию -- центры Карма Кагью, открытые Ламой Оле -- это "своя" организация Ламы Оле "Алмазный Путь", или это Карма Кагью Кармапы XVII Тринлей Тхайе Дордже??

----------


## Кагьюпа

> А если не секрет, что на эту тему сказали Е.С 17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже и Шамарпа ?


Я бы сказал вам так (извините за резкость): "А самому подумать, не вариант?"

----------


## Игорь Доспеев

> В нашем сообществе тоже "тележников" хватает ). На самом деле Оле говорит, что в посвящениях принимать участие можно, но только предварительно убедившись, что это посвящение не связано с обетом делать практику на будда-аспект посвящения. Иначе, например, мы примем участие в 10-20 посвящениях, и хотя бы половина из них  окажутся с обетом, то сами понимаете ). Резюмируя,  если мы получаем посвящения только как благословение, то полный вперед. А если с обетами практики, то будьте готовы держать обеты !


  :Smilie:  А зачем так много,все хотят в рай! :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я бы сказал вам так (извините за резкость): "А самому подумать, не вариант?"



Не вариант! Если были конкретные слова конкретных Учителей, почему я должен что-то додумывать? Если конечно они были, эти слова.
 Я Вам по существу вопрос задал. Если не хотите ответить по существу- не отвечайте, а резкости приберегите для более подходящих случаев

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Оффтоп.

За что я люблю Сангху, так это за множество мнений, за присутствие различий от иного, за способность рассуждать. Там, где есть сомнения, споры и доказательства -- точно не секта.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> И всё же, кто может, проясните ситуацию -- центры Карма Кагью, открытые Ламой Оле -- это "своя" организация Ламы Оле "Алмазный Путь", или это Карма Кагью Кармапы XVII Тринлей Тхайе Дордже??


Вы, простите, внимательно ответы читаете))?

----------


## Дзмитрий

vsem spasibo-vrode tema sebya ischerpala.zakroju ka

----------

